

The Bomb for Beginners: A DIY Guide to Going Nuclear - billswift
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,681525,00.html

======
sdp
The ip-global version is more nicely laid out.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1219608>

